# I need to whine about my hair (if you think this is silly don't read please)



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 17, 2007)

I have always been the girl with the hair - it's what I always got compliments on. When PCOS made it fall out - I was devistated - really devistated.

I know it's shallow - but I love my hair - it's gorgeous. But now everytime I wash it I wind up sobbing in the shower because it's falling ouy -- again, a lot because of my operaton and anesthesia

God - I hought I would handle this better. I feel so ugly now. And it's probably gonna get worse. I already cut it quite a bit - it's above my shoulders again because it was looking stringy.

I upped my protein intake, I'm taking biotin in a good multi vitamen, milk thystle, Inositol, and Vitamin E and Evening Primrose oil.

Wayne told me to buy a wig if it would make me feel better. I'm not sure.

I hate this so much.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Sep 17, 2007)

Sandie - I feel your pain, I'm a hair girl too. I also know what it's like to watch it fall on the floor every time you move. 

How much biotin in the multi? 

I had some pretty scary hair loss about 3 years ago, right after I broke my leg. It felt like it was coming out in clumps. I took 500 mcg a day, and it SEEMED to stop the worst of the falling out.

It might be an idea to hide the hair scissors for a while too...until your body works the anesthesia out and gets itself regulated, chopping on it isn't going to help. Take a "No cutting" pledge for 2 weeks. 

Hang in there, okay?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks sweetie - your words helped. I'l stop chopping! lol My multi which is called Maxi-hair has 2000 mcg per 2 pils and I take 2 a day. I guess I just have to let it work.





Kimberleigh said:


> Sandie - I feel your pain, I'm a hair girl too. I also know what it's like to watch it fall on the floor every time you move.
> 
> How much biotin in the multi?
> 
> ...


----------



## Kimberleigh (Sep 17, 2007)

2000 mcg is a whoppin dose, that should put you back on track. 
Mail me those hair scissors and you'll have a glorious mane again in no time


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 17, 2007)

Aw, Sandie, I totally feel your pain. It's one of the reasons I ended up getting hair extensions. I got the kind that don't harm my hair and while they're spendy, they give me the longer, thicker hair that I always wanted. I've never had really thick hair, it's always been really really super thin and ironing board straight. As I've gotten older, it's gotten thinner, more's the pity.

So yeah, you're not silly. Not about hair, anyway.  The purple thing, OTOH....


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 17, 2007)

Although i'm not at the point of losing my hair.. yet.. I know how attached one can be to their hair. I'm one of those people who get compliments on her hair too. I know it will come someday that i start losing my hair though. My mom has really thin hair and grandmother does too. So it will happen some day. 
I cant give advice, only sympathy. I hope you find a solution or that that vitamin helps you. 
Extensions is a pretty good idea of Vickie's. I have contemplated getting some myself


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 18, 2007)

A lot of people I know are uing this stuff called Nioxin to keep their hair from falling out from surgery and other illnesses. Maybe that might help? I don't know.


----------



## Jes (Sep 18, 2007)

Sandie: Believe me when I tell you I feel for you. I was on a medication (for an illness) that didn't work except to make me gain weight and lose my hair. A LOT of it. I'm still struggling, every day, with it, both in practical terms (how to style hair that grew in curly, surrounded by hair that is straight) and the mental stuff.

I think it's a process, Sandie, both physically and mentally. I keep telling myself that. We can't rush it. We can do certain things to improve the situation, but it may take a year or more to see things going back as they were.

For me, as I age, I think some of it is also being older. I don't know that I will EVER get my thick long hair back. Perhaps I wouldn't even WITHOUT meds. It's just part of the oh so joyous aging/hormone issue.

Do what you can do (not Selenium though--been reading bad thingsa bout it), and feel what you feel, but remember it's a waiting game, and there's nothing to be done about it. Be happy for small gains, and don't despair if things aren't what they were. Hair is organic, and like I said, it changes over time, and might not have been what it was even w/o recent events. 

I'm going for my 2nd Brazilian treatment tomorrow, and I feel really good about it.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Sep 18, 2007)

Sandie, after I had WLS I lost scads of hair. I have a high forehead and have always worn bangs. All of a sudden, I had nothing there, and days would go by when I'd hop out of the shower and just sob because the floor would be covered with clumps of hair. I spent more than a year with hair so thin you could see my scalp in some places. I hated it sooooooooo much, and I've never been that hair lady that you're referring to (I've always been extremely jealous of your type!). I did start using Nioxin and I took biotin. It did help, especially the Nioxin. It is a bit pricy, but it really works. It won't make your hair grow in faster or thicker, but it promotes a healthy scalp which makes conditions favorable for regrowth. My hair is back to normal, which is to say, it's thin & limp but at least I have plenty of it, and no longer feel self-conscious about it.

You are not silly for feeling bad about this. Anyone would. I wish you the best.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 18, 2007)

This is the greatest community in the world Ladies! You all never fail to come to my aid when I need you. You all are amazing. 

I went back on Nioxin Sunday and I am amazed that today less it falling out!!!!!!!!!! (happy hair growing back dance) I also have short hair growing in all over my head. 

So I guess the herbs and Nioxin are working.

I love you ladies -- really!!:wubu:


----------



## DeniseW (Sep 18, 2007)

I take a high potency super biotin(5000 mcg) that I get at walmart, maybe that might help you too, couldn't hurt I guess


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Sep 18, 2007)

Look for Nutri-Ox at Sally Beauty Supply. Only $8/bottle as opposed to the $30-40 for the Nioxin. And it's the same stuff. 

What's biotin supposed to do?


----------



## TraciJo67 (Sep 18, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Look for Nutri-Ox at Sally Beauty Supply. Only $8/bottle as opposed to the $30-40 for the Nioxin. And it's the same stuff.
> 
> What's biotin supposed to do?



RW, would that be a really big family-sized bottle? I usually pay about $12 for a pretty decent sized bottle of Nioxin, at Ulta.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 18, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Look for Nutri-Ox at Sally Beauty Supply. Only $8/bottle as opposed to the $30-40 for the Nioxin. And it's the same stuff.
> 
> What's biotin supposed to do?




Hey Barb - thanks for the hint.  And Biotin is B2 vitamin that promotes hair growth and strength.


----------



## pinuptami (Sep 19, 2007)

Just a note to say I am sorry you're dealing with that 

If it upsets you, it's a valid concern!

*hugs*


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Sep 19, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> RW, would that be a really big family-sized bottle? I usually pay about $12 for a pretty decent sized bottle of Nioxin, at Ulta.


I was off a bit--it's $6.50 for a 12 oz. bottle. Never heard of Ulta. Is it a salon? When I see Nioxin, it's always crazy expensive.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 19, 2007)

Gday Sandie, It is not shallow to worry about hair loss. Our hair is our crowning glory, no? Mine fell out in chunks for three months after I was banded. Apparently it is a reaction to the stress on the body, and the general anasthetic from the op.
Mine is fine now, it has stopped falling out and is growing back thicker than ever.
Hope you are well meanwhile. 
Susannah


----------



## TraciJo67 (Sep 19, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I was off a bit--it's $6.50 for a 12 oz. bottle. Never heard of Ulta. Is it a salon? When I see Nioxin, it's always crazy expensive.



I use Nioxin Protectives cleanser & scalp therapy (conditioner) for fine hair. At Ulta, a 10 oz bottle is approximately $10-12, although sometimes I luck out and they have a 2 for 1 special. 

Still, if your brand works, I'd like to give it a try. It's about half the price! 

Ulta is a chain discount store for health & beauty products: www.ulta.com.


----------



## Aliena (Sep 19, 2007)

DeniseW said:


> I take a high potency super biotin(5000 mcg) that I get at walmart, maybe that might help you too, couldn't hurt I guess



I take this exact same thing and my hair is growing back real fast and real thick; totally nice. My hair dresser even commented on how fast it was growing back, and how much, since the last time she cut my hair. 

I swear by the potent biotin capsules. 


Good luck Sandie! I was glad to read the nioxin is working for you! 

Dee


----------



## SocialbFly (Sep 21, 2007)

i think it is a totally valid concern...i am vain about my hair too and it is thinner than it used to be after optifast...

try Zinc too...it helps with nail growth and i figure if it helps with skin and nails, it should help with hair...just a thought...


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Sep 21, 2007)

Zinc is ABSOLUTELY important and, like so many things, can be overdone. A modicum of caution is always advisable when experimenting with body chemistry. A little qualified blood testing goes a long way toward avoiding unwarranted assumptions. Just sayin'.

I realize this article is somewhat dated but still, I expect, generally valid?

American Journal of Clinical Nutrition, Vol 51, 225-227, Copyright © 1990 by The American Society for Clinical Nutrition, Inc

REVIEW ARTICLES
Zinc toxicity

GJ Fosmire
Department of Nutrition, College of Health and Human Development, Penn State University, University Park 16802.

Although consequences of zinc deficiency have been recognized for many years, it is only recently that attention has been directed to the potential consequences of excessive zinc intake. This is a review of the literature on manifestations of toxicity at several levels of zinc intake. Zinc is considered to be relatively nontoxic, particularly if taken orally. However, manifestations of overt toxicity symptoms (nausea, vomiting, epigastric pain, lethargy, and fatigue) will occur with extremely high zinc intakes. At low intakes, but at amounts well in excess of the Recommended Dietary Allowance (RDA) (100-300 mg Zn/d vs an RDA of 15 mg Zn/d), evidence of induced copper deficiency with attendant symptoms of anemia and neutropenia, as well as impaired immune function and adverse effects on the ratio of low-density- lipoprotein to high-density-lipoprotein (LDL/HDL) cholesterol have been reported. Even lower levels of zinc supplementation, closer in amount to the RDA, have been suggested to interfere with the utilization of copper and iron and to adversely affect HDL cholesterol concentrations. Individuals using zinc supplements should be aware of the possible complications attendant to their use.


----------



## elle camino (Sep 21, 2007)

and in the meantime, until things get back to normal, girl, get a wig! wigs are so fun! seriously, what a perfect excuse to drag a girlfriend or two with you to ye olde wig shoppe and have a super fun afternoon trying on different hairdos, i say. nowadays it's seriously amazing how flawlessly realistic they're making wigs. 
plus i mean: it's hair you barely ever have to wash and style, and it always looks perfect. sweet deal if you ask me. 

and good luck with everything, seriously. i know what it's like to have your hair be an incredibly important part of your self image.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 21, 2007)

LOL - I've been thinking the same thing. It looks like the big fallout is over now to wait for the re-growth. I have always wanted to be a redhead. I can now - to the wig store! 





elle camino said:


> and in the meantime, until things get back to normal, girl, get a wig! wigs are so fun! seriously, what a perfect excuse to drag a girlfriend or two with you to ye olde wig shoppe and have a super fun afternoon trying on different hairdos, i say. nowadays it's seriously amazing how flawlessly realistic they're making wigs.
> plus i mean: it's hair you barely ever have to wash and style, and it always looks perfect. sweet deal if you ask me.
> 
> and good luck with everything, seriously. i know what it's like to have your hair be an incredibly important part of your self image.


----------



## Risible (Sep 25, 2007)

My hair is pretty thick, but it used to be very thick. Aging really take its toll! Right now I'm having some kind of issue with my bangs where I can see scalp ! _Where'd_ that come from? _What_ caused that?

I don't know, but since I was in my 30s I've had periods of unexplained hair loss. Blood panels haven't turned anything up. I figure it's a cycle I'm going through.

But, the wig idea? Hot. I'd love to wear wigs; I think they look fab, and they give you a chance to have fun experimenting with colors, cuts, lengths and textures. You could have purple - shades of purple - if you want!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 25, 2007)

Well I am going to go look at wigs this weekend. LOL 




Risible said:


> My hair is pretty thick, but it used to be very thick. Aging really take its toll! Right now I'm having some kind of issue with my bangs where I can see scalp ! _Where'd_ that come from? _What_ caused that?
> 
> I don't know, but since I was in my 30s I've had periods of unexplained hair loss. Blood panels haven't turned anything up. I figure it's a cycle I'm going through.
> 
> But, the wig idea? Hot. I'd love to wear wigs; I think they look fab, and they give you a chance to have fun experimenting with colors, cuts, lengths and textures. You could have purple - shades of purple - if you want!


----------



## Risible (Sep 25, 2007)

This is a good time of year; the Halloween shops are open and you can try on the vibrantly colored ones that they trot out for the occasion. I used to really enjoy doing that, trying on these outlandish wigs. There's a shop in Hollywood called, appropriately enough, the Hollywood Wig Shop. Very cool all year 'round, but really fun at this time of year.


----------

